

Ask HN: How often should you redesign your site? - vaksel

Every year? Every 2 years? What do you think is  the best combination of not being stale and not throwing money down the drain?
======
patio11
Test _constantly_. Button placement, calls to action, colors of buttons, etc
-- 5% increases to conversion compounded 20 times means big bucks.

As for total throw-it-out-and-start-over redesigns: I'd say "seldomly". I did
one once, because I had the golden opportunity for it -- both a major tech
change that was going to require a code rewrite, significant technical debt in
keeping up the old templates, and major feature modifications which forced a
rethink of my information architecture. As long as I was going that far I
figured, eh, what the heck, get it a totally new look as well.

I was surprised that for all the extra work added and the professional design,
conversion rates moved less than when I tweaked spacing on buttons a little
bit. Ahh well, that's the way the cookie crumbles. The non-design aspects of
the relaunch proved worth their weight in gold.

(I was also totally prepared to send the designer a check and a thank-you card
and not use a single pixel of it if the conversion rates changed in a majorly
negative direction after the switch. Thankfully the starting hiccups were not
_that_ bad.)

[Edit: incidentally, sub-sections or mini-sites are a great way to beta a
design against your visitors without having to put your existing relationships
or numbers at risk. When I made sweeping changes to my site, the sweeping
changes started out on a "brought to you by this other site" mini-site that I
set up, and I did iterative improvement on things like button placement and
calls to action over there before I integrated them with the oh-goodness-if-I-
screw-up-this-will-cost-money site.]

------
jwilliams
Depends - is the site mainly content or functional/transactional?

If it's mostly content then I'd say constant small revisions with the
occasional overhaul. Tweak to whatever delivers the content best.

It's different for a functional site. Even if a tweak is an usability
improvement, existing users will go "eh?" when you (say) move a button. If you
did this too often it would actually reduce your net usability. I'd say
changes to this kind of site would be better aligned with every major feature
release... With a major overhaul probably being a rare event.

------
mikeryan
I'd say 5-7 years would be time to start looking at an entire overhaul.

Here's the thing. Your site should be in constant state of flux with new
features added and subtracted, moved etc. After a while you'll just end up
with a bit of code "crud". Its almost worth it just to do a site wide front
end rewrite once every 3 years or so. I think 5-7 years is about the amount of
time that it takes for a styles to change enough where your site will start to
get a bit stale.

------
mpotter
Only redesign when you have a measurable goal or set of goals in mind. It
helps if they're quantifiable, but they don't necessarily have to be.

There are many dangers in redesigning prior to establishing a goal
(particularly with commercial sites) -- principal of which is never knowing
when and if you've succeeded.

------
kirubakaran
"One year" is a long time in internet years. Users won't notice the difference
between yearly redesigns and bi-yearly redesigns. Good idea might be to change
little at a time, all the time, with some A/B testing thrown in.

------
unalone
I think that every time you have an idea for a redesign that's comprehensively
better than your old layout, you should take it. Don't redesign for the heck
of it. Wait until you've got a good idea.

------
DanielBMarkham
I redesign my blog once a year.

I need to redesign my commercial sites, but I'm not sure what the goals of the
redesign would be. Seems like if you have something that works (like Drudge)
what's the point in redesigning? I guess having new goals -- changing market
demographic, desire to keep it fresh, improving click-through or sales, etc --
is the most important driver.

